# cz-52 decocker lever



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a cz-52 that is in good shape except I notice that the decocking lever seems to be kind of
loose in the frame. Has anyone had this problem to know if it fixable ?
I never could find a set of detail strip instructions to take all the parts out of the frame to investigate the problem..... 
anyone delt with this problem ?

T


----------

